# Who Scaped this Bamboo Grotto Tank?



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I mentioned a tank that has bamboo and a buddha in a reply to Candice&Jeff's thread about asian biotopes because they mentioned they wanted to put a buddha statue in their tank.

I found the pic of the tank I was thinking of but not who it is attributed to (i think it is a well known scaper.).

Does anyone remember who scaped this tank?


----------



## nvision (Feb 6, 2009)

i believe that's one of Oliver Knott's tanks.


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the buddha's color is too light to look natural.. it should have a darker
bronzed shade to look natural


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks *nvision*! That was bugging the hell out of me not remembering.

*greenknight:* The buddha color is a little mismatched with the reddish background. Still a great tank imo. I wanted to try it myself but could never find a fitting buddha. They were always plastic or in strange colors.


----------



## Scottso (Oct 2, 2009)

Since art is completely subjective, I would have to add that I think the Buddha color is perfect. It makes him stand out and I would argue that is exactly what the artist was going for.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

*Scottso: * I can see that. It makes him seem more... enlightening. Bad joke, couldn't resist


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

Scottso said:


> Since art is completely subjective, I would have to add that I think the Buddha color is perfect. It makes him stand out and I would argue that is exactly what the artist was going for.


lol... true it is subjective.. you will get as many opinions as the number of
eople you ask.


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why not buy a Buddha and redo his color to what you want?


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Aidan77 said:


> Why not buy a Buddha and redo his color to what you want?


A fine suggestion. I'm not itching to do it anymore. Thought if i do get another tank, i think i'll look around for a weighty stone buddha. It's hard to mimic that rock texture. Maybe i shouldn't say that. I know there are those rock spray paints that were never too great looking but maybe they've gotten better (has technology improved in texture paint deparment?)


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

Id use the texture paint as a base then go over it with a very light brush to get the desired color/effect you were after. Would be pretty easy and could look SUPER cool


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

Rushr.. How big of a buddha do you want.. I think i saw it somewhere..


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks *Aidan77*. I'll have to keep the texture paint in mind then. 

I'm not looking for a buddha at the moment as i don't have the tank space. Well, i could physically fit a small statue in my tanks but i mean i'm happy with how they look without. But out of curiosity, what have you found *greenknight*?


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

rushr said:


> . But out of curiosity, what have you found *greenknight*?


 
x2


----------



## greenknight (Mar 3, 2010)

oh.. its a small tank size buddha in an antique shop.. hope its not sold.. I'll go take a pic of it when 
I go there tomrrow


----------

